# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Τηλεφωνίας & Gadgets >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] PHANTOM 3 PRO 150 €

## fuzz

δίνεται σαν "ανταλλακτικά" (το drone λειτουργεί κανονικότατα τελευταία φορα πηγε 3 χλμ μακριά)  , εχει παρουσιαση ράγισμα στο ενα ποδι κ εγινε επισκευη οπως βλέπετε στην φωτογραφία , ΔΕΝ ΔΙΑΘΕΤΕΙ ΚΑΜΕΡΑ ,  η μπαταρία εχει 100+ φορτισεις .επισης υπάρχει τσάντα μεταφοράς (30,00 €) .εχει παλιο firmware που δεν εχει περιορισμο CE.αποριες λύνονται με pm και τηλέφωνο. Αποστολή με courier μετα από κατάθεση έξοδα δικα μου. ρωτηστε με αν θελετε ξεχωριστά κάποιο εξάρτημα.(τηλεκατεύθυνση 70,00 € --- drone 100,00 € (με μπαταρία χωρίς κάμερα) ---τσάντα 30.00 €)

----------

